# Work, what do we do?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Just wondering if V owners fall into a demograph work wise. Is there a "typical" V owner?. Most I've come across in my area tend to be like myself, tradesmen, removal men, . Personally I'm a wall and floor tiler that falls into construction when needs must (I do have a HNC in Building Environment Studies, but I love tiing ;D)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well i'm glad you asked......

I'm a carpenter by trade....

Yes a tradesman

Hobbsy


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm an analyst: cost, operations and supply chain. My fiancé is in healthcare, nuclear medicine technologist.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Harri,

All of our HPR friends are mainly in construction or construction 
Background!!!

Strange...... ???

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Well i'm glad you asked......
> 
> I'm a carpenter by trade....
> 
> ...


got a peek at your website before you edited it Dave, yep, you're as ugly as I imagined ha ha ha!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

SteelCD,

I love that title of of you other half..........

NUCLEAR MEDICINE TECHNOLOGIST......... :-\

Does she 'GLOW' when she comes home from work????  ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Doug,

Your quick alright.... ;D

Thought I'd stopped that before most had a chance to see my 

'Dark Side' ;D

No harm in a bit of 'Free Advertising' ( don' t tell Callum!!!!) ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I guess me and my partner are a long way away from tradesmen.... 

We are both senior croupiers/inspectors working in Casinos. 8)

Although I used to be a photographer and I'm working my way back on that. Time will tell! :


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I actually have an apprenticeship paper and can manage a horse farm. But..... I actually work in a fast food restaurant and my husband actually has the skilled trade of making windows for a successful manufacturer. Go figure.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha, strange! My partner is a carpenter/joiner so yes, a tradesman! 

I however am a Modern Apprenticeship/Vocational Qualification Assessor and qualified medicinal herbalist, bit of contrast! 

Great topic


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a physical therapist and my husband is a regulatory affairs specialist. I'm embarrassed to say we are not very handy and have to hire out a lot of our remodel projects.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mostly retired ( not to civil ) civil engineer - had a grade and drain company for all but 5yr after graduating college - life is good - could always take my pup to work - now PIKE runs and I walk - the fall will see us hunting feathers 5-6 days a week !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite ...

By trade I'm an Analyst in the Environmental field (Hydrographic Analyst). My main analysis deals with water rights and water flow dynamics. My degrees are in Environmental Resource Management and Zoology, with additional experience in Botany, Ornithology and Wildlife Biology (aka, I can tell you what those pesky plants, birds and animals are). Also, I'm a fledgling writer, which is helping me stay at home with my boy. 

Also (in case you didn't get it from my background) I'm VERY outdoorsy!! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> I am a physical therapist and my husband is a regulatory affairs specialist. I'm embarrassed to say we are not very handy and have to hire out a lot of our remodel projects.


gonna come back to tis


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> mostly retired ( not to civil ) civil engineer - had a grade and drain company for all but 5yr after graduating college - life is good - could always take my pup to work - now PIKE runs and I walk - the fall will see us hunting feathers 5-6 days a week !!!!!!!!!!


living the dream Ron ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TAIsMom said:


> Okay, I'll bite ...
> 
> By trade I'm an Analyst in the Environmental field (Hydrographic Analyst). My main analysis deals with water rights and water flow dynamics. My degrees are in Environmental Resource Management and Zoology, with additional experience in Botany, Ornithology and Wildlife Biology (aka, I can tell you what those pesky plants, birds and animals are). Also, I'm a fledgling writer, which is helping me stay at home with my boy.
> 
> Also (in case you didn't get it from my background) I'm VERY outdoorsy!! ;D


when I did my HNC, I got a distinction in Environmental Science. I do think this is going the way I thought,,,I'm predicting no bankers or lawyers..


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll bite -- we are a pair of lawyers... Not the small town country type either. My husband does big commercial litigation and I regularly appear in court on behalf of a large client. There you go! Us v owners are a diverse group!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mlwindc said:


> I'll bite -- we are a pair of lawyers... Not the small town country type either. My husband does big commercial litigation and I regularly appear in court on behalf of a large client. There you go! Us v owners are a diverse group!


my apologies,,  in my defence i was danglin' ...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Professional dog owner and admirer of nature*... during spare time


Me+wife own/operate an implant esthetics / C&B dental laboratory 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FAzUkjX3Ts


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am a Navy corpsman... My boyfriend is a aviation technician also for the military...


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The fiancé and I are professional nerds: I'm a public accountant (client CFO outsourcing and tax) and my fiancé is a public tax accountant.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Im a Mother first and a dog walker professionally.
My husband is in retail management... yawn 8)
We sound soo boring.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am (as it says on the bumper sticker) 
"Retired and loving it!"

I was a teacher by trade, though.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Mu husband is the tradey he's a tiler I am the boring one, I run a sports goods company and a motor accessory store with my brother.


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a doctorate in genetics, hence my fascination with all things breeding-related. My husband is a surgeon. At the moment though I'm at home full time looking after the kids (both 2- and 4-legged variety!)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am glad to see it takes all sorts to own a Vizsla....I have a degree in physiology and am now a chartered accountant. I used work on 6month to 1 year contracts with big blue chip companies but now only work about 10 hours a week for small businesses and that gives me time at home for my dogs and horses.

My husband is an ex-navy engineer - and an IT nerd and now works for a big French outsourcing company project managing IT projects. He is working on a big one at Heathrow Airport at the moment.

Interesting subject Doug!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I work for a software company and manage the team of project managers and consultants running our projects all over the world. The company is 100% virtual so I have been working from home for many years. I am on the phone all day so that is why Ruby goes to doggie daycare. When she was a puppy, we had her there 3-4 days a week. She is slowing down now so we only send her 2 days a week max or if it is a rainy day. 

My hubby has jumped around from different jobs since he was in the mortgage industry when the housing bubble burst a few yrs ago. He just returned back to the industry as an underwriter at a very large bank. Lets hope it stays stable!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Diverse backgrounds with 1 common thread - VVe R ALL NUTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Me and husband are both doctors- me in general practice and him in accident/emergency. We work part time and variable shifts so there's usually one of us at home with the h. 

Is interesting whenever H goes to the vet.. The otoscope (for looking in ears) is much bigger for dogs than for people!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I work in marketing, right now for a construction software company - very exciting 

Since I'm going most of the day it works out well to have two crazies at home to keep each other company (and to get into mischief together  ). Luckily I work about 5 minutes from home so I come home for lunch to spend some time with the dogs in the middle of the day.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like a lot of us are in the trades.

I am a electrician, lines man right now. The wife is a nurse.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

GarysApollo said:


> It looks like a lot of us are in the trades.
> 
> I am a electrician, lines man right now. The wife is a nurse.




Hmmm I wonder why I don't use E Collars?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

MRI Technologist by day, budding V Fanatic/ trail runner at all other times 8)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Hobbsy - i'm the she! But no he does glow...yet. Lol. But he also will not wear his work clothes/shoes anywhere except to and from the hospital. Not even around the house for two min before or after. Most be trying to spare my eggs for post wedding events.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Apologies SCD,

For my confusion :

Too much wine and posting late at night are not a good mix  

I still think your other half's job title is really cool 

And please tell him he's a wise man to keep all his 'EGG'S' in one basket ;D 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in veterinary sales (anesthesia, fluids, etc) for a big pharma company. Corey is a JD/MBA who practiced big law for years and is now self-employed and the owner of www.mountaindogchews.com. Since we both work out of home offices, we thought it wouldn't be that much of a lifestyle adjustment to get a puppy...even a Vizsla puppy. Hmm, that was a bit of a misconception! Ha!


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting thread! I am in corporate sales and the hubby in manufacturing operations.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

My husband is in the army, with 2-4 years left. Hopefully 2 years as I am desperate to settle down and we want another v sister/brother for Bella but it won't happen till we settle down. I am a teaching assistant but had no luck finding a job in this area, start a job on Wednesday, isn't what I want to do but it will give me some pennies and Bella some much needed peace and quiet


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

GarysApollo said:


> GarysApollo said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a lot of us are in the trades.
> ...


 ;D Good one


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Quite a Variety WOW!
I am retired from a Major Airline (all Airport ground work). My Hubby is a Mechanical Engineer who owned his own Lab, where they specialized in failure analysis. Spent a lot of time in Court on the hot seat. He took his Wiemaraner to work every day... it was her job to meet and greet all the other employees and guard the yard. When the business moved to a larger facility (with out a fenced yard) she didn't want to go anymore... I guess we just really need that Velcro part and Foxy our V was perfect!!

This thread reminds me of something I would always tell my trainees at the Airport... " You just never know WHO you might be talking to!!


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

One more for the lawyers - finance corporate lawyer by day or so I am told 

Hubby is a chartered account although he has just started his own business as a specialist accountant recruiter from home.

Love the thread!


----------

